

GTalk Syntax Highlighter 0.3 released.   - pehrlich
http://go.pehrlich.com/code_chat

======
pehrlich
New in this release:

0.3.0 (accessories release) \- Copy to clipboard, link to this plugin, in a
lightly styled menu \- Now supports gTalk with "Pictures in chat" labs
extension turned off \- Donate button, toggle switch, and fork banner on
options page \- Google analytics for click events \- Sexy new icon.

Thanks :)

